# What are your three favorite works by Brahms?



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

In the spirit of the polls going around lately.

Sorry if some of your favorite works aren't on here.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

German Requiem, symphony no. 4, string sextet no. 2 (hence “Other”).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What are your three favorite works by Brahms?*

Fortunately, no one has ever asked me such a question. Or put me into a such a predicament that my life depended upon a definitive response.

I will admit to deeply admiring the following three compositions by Brahms, on any given day of the week:

Symphony No. 1 in c-Minor, Op. 68 (especially under the baton of William Steinberg leading the Pittsburgh Symphony)









Intermezzo in A Major, Op. 118, No. (especially from the hands of Hélène Grimaud)









Concerto In D, Op. 77 (especially when the bow is wielded by Heifetz accompanied by Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony)









And, hopefully, I'll never be asked such a question. It seems the answer could vary from day to day ....


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My favorite Brahms' works are his last symphony and the Requiem, followed by the other symphonies (I marked "Other" for the third), the violin concerto and the clarinet quintet.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I chose symphony 4, piano concerto 2, and the clarinet quintet. The clarinet sonata 1 would be 4th.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

As a whole, I think the Fourth Symphony is his strongest work, but the first few minutes of the First Piano Concerto is one of my favorite passages in _all_ music, and certainly my favorite 3 minutes from Brahms.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My votes were for the Piano Quartet, and the cello and clarinet sonatas. I would have voted for every chamber work if given the opportunity.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Lately I've come to love the charming and tuneful Serenade No. 1, so that would be one.

The String Quintet No. 2 has a special place to me.

The third place would be for either the Piano Quartet No. 3 or the Handel Variations.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

A strange poll, to choose such an arbtirary collection of works, and to omit String Sextet and Quintet 2 in place of their earlier counterparts!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

MusicSybarite said:


> Lately I've come to love the charming and tuneful Serenade No. 1, so that would be one.


Both Serenades are wonderful!!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

RogerWaters said:


> A strange poll, to choose such an arbtirary collection of works, and to omit String Sextet and Quintet 2 in place of their earlier counterparts!


I chose String Sextet 1 because of its second movement, and String Quintet 1...because it was more accessible to me, though I like #2 now just as much if not more.

This collection wasn't entirely arbitrary: I made sure to include (what I think are) his most popular works-- the Requiem, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto 2, Clarinet Quintet, and Piano Quintet. Then I included more of his chamber music (biased by my favorites and my rule of including a representative sample of chamber works).

I don't think it's any more arbitrary than the other polls.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Unable to rank, at this moment, in no particular order:

Symphony No. 2.
Violin Concerto.
Piano Concerto 2.



Tomorrow I might have different top 3 favourites. Fair to say, I like most what the great man composed.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hm, the Piano Concerto No.1 isn't on there. I consider it to be the greatest piano concerto of all time.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

The Fourth Symphony, the Violin Concerto, and the Op. 111 Quintet (not an option, so "other"). Three really is too few.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

ORigel said:


> I chose String Sextet 1 because of its second movement, and String Quintet 1...because it was more accessible to me, though I like #2 now just as much if not more.
> 
> This collection wasn't entirely arbitrary: I made sure to include (what I think are) his most popular works-- the Requiem, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto 2, Clarinet Quintet, and Piano Quintet. Then I included more of his chamber music (biased by my favorites and my rule of including a representative sample of chamber works).
> 
> I don't think it's any more arbitrary than the other polls.


And, because you included an option "Other", both the pieces cited by member RogerWaters are actually covered, albeit in an indirect way. It should be noted that polls at TC have a maximum of 15 options, so we usually have to use personal criteria to choose what to put in them and it's hard to please all with this selection.


----------



## eric1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Requiem
Symphony #4
Piano Concerto #1


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

I went with Sym #1, Piano #2 and the Violin Co. but could easily choose three more I like as much. So much of Brahms' work is simply beautiful, to me.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

That's hard. I love so many of Brahms' pieces. But probably, probably symphonies 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Like all Brahms, so no vote.


----------

